# My Fluval Edge tank



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Got it up and running with some plants, tetras and cherry shrimp. I am not very happy with the 21 leds stock light. It got too many dark corners in the front. Thinking about getting the finnex fugeray 10" or 12" to attached to the front of the hood for extra lighting up front. Not sure on which size yet, any other suggestions on my lighting alternatives? Here are a few pics of my tank.. thanks for looking


----------



## Randman14 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice set-up! I hear ya about the stock lights though, too many dark corners.


----------



## Randman14 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Here's my 6 gal Fluval Edge*

23 liter Fluval Edge.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Randman14 said:


> Nice set-up! I hear ya about the stock lights though, too many dark corners.


Thanks, I just ordered the Finnex fugeray 12", hope that will fix the dark corners. Yeah I notice you have the same annoying dark corners like mine aswell. Looks like you only have 1 betta in there?


----------



## Randman14 (Jul 8, 2013)

revspeed said:


> Thanks, I just ordered the Finnex fugeray 12", hope that will fix the dark corners. Yeah I notice you have the same annoying dark corners like mine aswell. Looks like you only have 1 betta in there?


Yeah, what started out as a 1 Gal. Betta tank (bowl) has blossomed into this. I've always wanted a planted tank but could not with my Silver Dollars in my 46 Gal. bow front. So I got this. I'm interested in knowing how your plants do and what kind of tank-mates this community thinks would be a good fit for a tank this small. I'm liking your cherry shrimp so far.roud:


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

So far the plants that are in the center seems to be green and growing, but the ones that are in the shadow havent seems to grow at all. I moved some plants around to help with the lighting. I should have my Finnex light by tomorrow and will have better lighting for the rest of the plants. As for the shrimp, they are doing awesome. eating left over flake food from the fishes like crazy. I think one of them is berried.


----------



## Randman14 (Jul 8, 2013)

Put a pre-filter sponge in there or your baby shrimp will get sucked out.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I changed the original led with the 12 gallon fluval and also stuck a ray 2 finnex on top.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Also if you put any light in the front it does not hit the back. That's why I hanged the original lights for the 12 gallon. Also for now, I tilt the finnex at a 5 degree to the back resting it at an angle on the top cover and with a mag float holding it in the front. This is temporary as i will go buy rubber stops. To lift the rear of the light. This way the front light shoots towards the back also. The upgrade 12 gallon lights was a big improvement also. All the plants are pearling. I also put some plants in the filter to cut down the filter output. Even on the lowest setting it is too strong. I already had to trim and it hasn't been a 
month. 

I also dumped a large bottle of tetra safe start into it which was for 75 gallons and it cleAred and cycled the tank overnight. Lastly if you do not sit the front light on the glass you will get a crazy glare of LEDs off the top glass. This can be fixed by building a cover from the top of the light down to the top of the tank. Just some thoughts in case you want to put any light higher or hang it. The top glass will reflect leds badly. Some will say that my ray2 is too much light for this tank, but so far so good and i rather adjust hours rather than not having enough light. I also have pressurized co2 and ei dosing.


----------



## Randman14 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pressurized co2? That's a high tech tank that I can't afford.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's sitting next to my main so i split off the co2. Only reason. I think the y splitter and the light and Eco complete cost more than the tank.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice tank Concept! I did the same thing and bought the Finnex 12". I also angled it towards the back aswell. The only eyesore is that the fixture is silver and does not look so good. Im gonna paint it black today so it will blend in better.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Post some pics after you paint it. I may paint it with plasti dip to give it a rubbery feel. I have some laying around.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

concepts88 said:


> Post some pics after you paint it. I may paint it with plasti dip to give it a rubbery feel. I have some laying around.


I ended up wrapping it with leftover carbon fiber stciker. Turned out pretty good. Will snap some pics tomorrow. Heres a pic of the loving couple


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of the wrapped Finnex.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks very good. I am a bit worried about covering the heat sink on top. I know it doesn't produce much heat though. I may give it a shallow spray on black paint.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

I leave mine on for atleast 8hrs a day and its warm to the touch. you shouldnt worry much about it.


----------

